# Tv Cx-Cyberlux chassis 34BI parpadea el led



## lisandroaray (Dic 17, 2018)

Buenas noches amigos del foros!!!!!!
Tengo un tv marca cx-cyberlux chassis 34BI el cual presenta la siguiente falla el led de standby queda parpadeando y el voltaje sube y baja, ante de darle power el voltaje en  +B es 98v y a darle encendido sube a 105v y baja hasta 45v, es revisado el mosfet tf6nk90z que lleva en la fuente y esta ok, tambien medi lo voltaje en el TEA1533AT en el pin 2 y llega 10.2v, pin 14 164v, medi continuidad entre los otros pines a tierra y esta ok, levante toda la resistencia en la fuente y estan ok, cambie los filtros 47uf x 160v, 33uf x 160 y continua la falla...espero que me den una orientación amigos..
Saludos le agradezco antemano..


----------



## pandacba (Dic 17, 2018)

Quita el TR de salida horizontal, revisalo, fijate que la pista del colector no este en corto a masa, conecta una lámpara entre la pista del colector y masa, y prende el aparato, y medi la tensión de alimentación, fijate si es estable, coteja el resto de las tensiones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2018)

lisandroaray dijo:


> cambie los filtros 47uf x 160v, 33uf x 160 y continua la falla.


 
Muchas veces dan problema los electrolíticos chicos de la fuente (0,47uF , 1 uF , 4,7uF)


----------



## pandacba (Dic 18, 2018)

Hace la prueba que te dije, si persiste la falla hay que revisar D811 y D823 diodos 1N4148, también DZ801 que es un BZX79C18, del lado frío, revisa los diodos DZ811 un BZX79C10V y el CI802 que es un TL431


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 18, 2018)

Buen dias amigos pandacba y Dosmetros!!!
coloque una carga falsa con una lámpara 60w entre la línea que lleva 110v aislando +b y al darle encendido la lámpara enciende y parpadea iluminando muy baja y el voltaje sigue igual; luego solde +b y retire tr de salida horizontal nuevamente coloque la lámpara de 60w entre colector y emisor le doy encendido parpadea iluminando muy bajo... ya revise los diodos que me indicaron, CI802 y estan ok, tambien cambien un filtro que estaba desvalorizado el C808 de 22uf x 50v y nada...
Agradezco su tiempo y colaboración espero que me sigan orientando...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 18, 2018)

Proba de cambiar el opto acoplador junto con el TL431
Luego de ello si no hay cambio revisa el siguiente material
D807=MUR460
C825=47uF X 160
C829=33uF X 160
A la salid de este último debe haber 103V si los pulso son mayores que eso, tiene que ver el TL431, el opto y material alrededor de ellos
Estos últimos capacitores prueba de sustituirlos, no se como los compruebas
Es importante que en un extremo de la R820, el opuesto a donde esta el zener DZ811, tenga 16V, el zener aparte de medir que no este en corto o tenga fugas, conviene probar con uno nuevo del mismo valor.
Para los 16V se debe revisar D808 y C831 de 470uF
También D820=1N4148
C824=1uFx 100V ojo este cambialo suele desvalorizarse o medir bien y no lo esta.
DZ809 zener de 10V
Comenta y luego vemos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2018)

Yo recuerdo mal o esos TEA1533AT   , ¿ no solían traer en el circuito un pequeño PTC verde y cuadrado,  de arranque ?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 18, 2018)

Nop los que venian con ese PTC eran los Grundig con el TDA4600 de Siemens
Estos TEA son muchos más recientes y no necesitan de ese tipo de cosas se alimentan directo de la línea para el arranque y luego por el Pin 2 una vez que arranco, los TDA se alimentaban de la línea via un resistor de alto valor, para que dejara de trabajar llevaban el PTC ya que tiene un unico punto de fuente(pata nueve)
El PTC en cuestion era el H802 y otro que no recuerdo el modelo uno era celestito y el otro verdecito


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 18, 2018)

Buenas noches amigos pandacba y dosmetros!!!!!!!
yo había cambiado los filtros C825, C829, el diodo MUR460 lo levanté y le hice mediciones y esta ok, le cambie TL431 y el optoacoplador y la falla sigue igual con un voltaje 98v standby al darle encendido el voltaje sube a 105 v y baja 66V y el led queda parpadeando en la resistencia R820 me indica 10.1V no tengo eso 16v, el diodo zener DZ811 lo saque de la placa y lo medi con un probador y me indica 10.2V, el D808, D820, DZ809 zener y C831 de 470x25v estan ok, gracias nuevamente...
saludo y agradecido por sus orientaciones...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 18, 2018)

Es normal que al prender la tensión este en 103V  permanece unos instantes en ese valor y luego baja 
Eso suecede porque detecta que no hay señal ni de horizontal ni vertical.
Por lo que decis la fuente entonces estaría OK
Hay que investigar porque no hay los 16V ya que eso da origen a otras tensiones y si no están el TV fallará
Revisa los componentes alrededor del punto donde deben salir los 16v, ojo esta tensión solo esta presente mientras este los 103V para ayudarte deja la lámpara así sabes cuando vuelve a std-by


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 18, 2018)

buenas noches amigo!!!
Mañana reviso determinadamente donde salen los 16V y te aviso...
Saludo nuevamente agradecido por su tiempo y orientación!!


----------



## miguelangel86 (Dic 19, 2018)

Hola, prueba de cambiar aún que este bien eso dos transistor que te marque en verde, que es de la tensión de 3v y 8v, saludos

transistores


----------



## pandacba (Dic 19, 2018)

Miguel Angel, no entiendes mucho de esquemas, el problema es por otro lado, para que el aparato tenga las tensiones que le estas indicando, es presiso que esten los 12V presentes, y de donde salen esos 12V? de la fuente? Noooo para nada salen del fly back pata 9 via D402 y la resistencia fusible, para que esten los 12 es presiso que arranque el horizontal, y en este caso no arranca para nada, así que es imposible que esten los 12V por lo tanto no tiene sentido revisar el sector que tu dices.
Un técnico debe ser ordenado para revisar un TV no al tuntun, sin ton ni son, si se hace de esa forma se pierde tiempo y perspectiva de la falla.


----------



## miguelangel86 (Dic 20, 2018)

Buenas, disculpe tal  vez interprete mal la falla, pero levanta alta tensión o no?
Tensión fuente está normal?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 20, 2018)

No funciona el horizonta, ya ha mencionado que apenas prende hay 105V y luego caen a 66V (std-by)


----------



## miguelangel86 (Dic 20, 2018)

Hola, verificó la resistencia que llega al fly back está a lado es la 
*FR401 que se corta y produce la falla, comentó por que me paso, saludos*


----------



## pandacba (Dic 20, 2018)

Para que va a verificar eso si la jungla no se esta alimentando?, lee todo el hilo
y vos dale con la sección horizontal, ni modo que halla ni los 12V ni los 180V ni nada, ya que el horizontal no enciende, porque no llega tensión a la jungla.
De otro modo, para que lo entiendas, si no llega tensión a la jungla, ergo, no funcionará la sección horizontal si no funciona la sección horizontal no hay alta tensión , no hay tensión de video tampoco barrido vertical etc.
Las reparaciones deben hacerse en forma ordenada, no saltando de una cosa a la otra.
Si se trabaja en forma ordenada se es eficiente, de lo contrario se pierde mucho tiempo.


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 27, 2018)

Buenas tardes amigo pandacba!!!!!
Quite el TR de salida horizontal y revise esta ok, pero medí voltaje en +B 96V en standby , luego le di encendido y el voltaje en +B 103V fijo esta mediciones fueron echa sin la salida horizontal, también apareció los 16V, estoy pensando que puede ser que este quemado el IC101 es TDA9570H/N3/3 que este en corto....
Saludo gracias por responder y agradecido por su orientación....


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2018)

Tendrías que fijarte que le llegue alimentación a la sección horizontal


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 27, 2018)

Hola pandacba cuando me dice que me fije que le llegue alimentación a la sección horizontal te refiere al transistor horizontal en la B - C - E, colocado...
Saludo y agradecido por sus pronta respuesta...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2018)

Sinó quitá el transistor y colocá una lámpara de filamento de 220 V 60 Watts entre colector - emisor


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 27, 2018)

Hola dosmetros aquí en Venezuela se consigue lampara de 110v 100w o 65W, sera que me sirve me imagino que la lampara debe de encender un poco opaca...
Saludos y gracias por su orientación...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2018)

Si  sirve la de 65 W


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2018)

Buenas, no he podido acceder al esquema pero supongo que el jungla ( tda95...) se alimenta de la fuente ( o al menos en parte).
Deberías ver si este se esta alimentando bien y si le llega tensión al driver de horizontal. 
Si pueden suban el esquema para poder seguir la consulta.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2018)

Le pregunte eso presisamente en el post #19.........


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 28, 2018)

lisandroaray dijo:


> Hola pandacba cuando me dice que me fije que le llegue alimentación a la sección horizontal te refiere al transistor horizontal en la B - C - E, colocado...
> Saludo y agradecido por sus pronta respuesta...


Pero parece que no lo entendió, por eso rehago la pregunta con mas detalles.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2018)

Por eso le pregunte si tenía los 16V primero luego contesto que si estaban presente, hizo una pregunta que evidenciaba que no lo había entendido, pero como le  hablron de la lámpara, eso fue un paso atrás por tanto, estoy esperando que termine, con algo que ya habia echo, para luego continuar no en forma aleatoria si no de manera ordenada para que también aprenda a buscar falllas.
Una vez que termine  con el tema le indicare en donde y como verificar la tensión en la sección horizontal de la jungla y lo que sigue si esta estuviera presente o no


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 28, 2018)

Buen días amigos pandacba, dosmetros,pinchavalvulas!!!
Les cuento que hice la sugerencia tal cual me lo sugirio Pandacba y nuevamente me hizo dosmetros de colocar una lampara entre el colector-emisor y al conectar el tv al toma corriente la lampara enciende muy opaca y a la vez intermitente y el voltaje en +B baja 10.2V y sube a 12V hay se mantiene.... 
Hice esta medición de voltaje a la jungla (TDA9570H/N3/3) como me sugiero el amigo pinchavalvulas en los pines:
pin 61= 3.3V esta ok
pin 67= *3.3V esta ok*
pin 59= 3.3V esta ok
pin 73= 3.3V esta ok
pin 75= 2.8V que debería de tener 3.3V
pin 78= 3.3V esta ok
pin 80= 3.3V esta ok como lo indica el diagrama
pin 9= 0.0V que debería de tener 8V
pin 39 y 38= 0.0V que debería de tener 8V 
cabe resaltar los voltajes fueron tomado con y sin el transistor horizontal colocado.
Me disculpo con el amigo pandacba por no haber echo esto antes...
Saludos a todos y agradecido por sus orientación..


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2018)

Con la lámpara debe prender un instante y tener los 103V y 66, luego que  pasa a std-by si no hay 9V en el pin 9 prodede de la siguiente manera, deolda el pin completamente que no quede nada de estaño ni contacto con la pista(verificar con el tester que quedo aislada) si en la pista hay 9V la jungla esta dañada, si sigue sin haber tensió segui la pista hasta los 16V para ver que esta dañado, si alguna R abierta, transistor o el zener


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 28, 2018)

Buenas tardes amigo pandacba cuando te refiere que desolde el pin 9 de que el flaybay, en transformador choper o jungla espero tu respuesta para hacer tu sugerencia..
saludo!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 28, 2018)

Del jungla. 



lisandroaray dijo:


> pin 9= 0.0V que debería de tener 8V


Es para descartar si el jungla esta en corto o tienes el fallo en otro lado.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2018)

pin 9 de la jungla, sección horizontal de la jungla, el fly- back aqui no tiene nada que ver, no te puedo pedir que midas en el fly-back si horizontal de potencia no funciona. concentrate, estamos viendo porque no se genera la señal de horizontal, esta es generada en la jungla, y esta sección se alimenta en forma independiente de las otras y esa alimentación esta en el pin 9 del TDA
La única tensión que llega a 1 pin del fly-back son los 103V de fuente, aparte del pin de ataque del TR de horizontal, no ingresa más nada, solo salen las tensiones secundarias, como la tensión para el vertical, la tensión para la sección de video en el pcb del zócalo del TRC y otras señales


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 28, 2018)

Buenas noches amigo pandacba y pinchavalvulas!!!
te comento que hice tu sugerencia coloque la lampara de 60W entre colector y emisor y en +B nunca tengo por un instante los 103V y 66, siempre tengo es 12V y 10v, tambien desconecte el pin 9 de jungla y tengo 0.0V nunca aparecer eso 8V  toda esa mediciones se hicieron con la lampara colocada....
Saludos y gracias nuevamente....


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2018)

Bien como te dije ahora sigue hacia atrás la linea que alimenta los 8V, te vas a enocntrar que alimenta otras secciones, busca hacia la  zona donde se obtienen los 8V hay un tranistor y un zener y un par de resistencias, alguno de ellos esta dañado.
Ahora haz la siguiente comprobación, entre el pin 9 y masa prueba si hay continuidad, pero mide resistencia, no te tiene que marcar 0R ni un valor muy bajo


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 28, 2018)

Buenas noches pandacba!!!!
Hice la comprobación en el pin 9 coloque multimetro en continuidad y comprobé que no hay continuidad eso me quiere decir que el jungla esta ok, luego con calma hago la otra sugerencia para verificar porque no llegar eso 8V...
Saludo y gracias nuevamente...


----------



## miguelangel86 (Dic 29, 2018)

Buenas, hice un comentario está arriba del pots, que cambie los dos transistores que maneja los 3v, 8v son de fallar mucho en está  marca, por más que mida bien, con probar pierde un rato más, me paso varias veces y deja sin tensión el micro, saludos


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 29, 2018)

Buenas noches miguelangel86!!!
Los transistores al que te refieres no lo es cambiado, pero siguiendo la linea que alimenta lo 8V, que me indica el amigo pandacba que siga me lleva a unos de eso transistores que va acompañado del diodo zener, los medí y están ok, pero como tu me recomienda que lo cambie lo haré para descartar... hago eso y le estoy informando.
Saludos y agradecido por su accesoria...


----------



## miguelangel86 (Dic 29, 2018)

Hola, si cambia y pruebas, en la placa va ver que está marrón por exceso de temperatura, conseguiste diagrama para verificar bien ahí, tenes también varias resistencia y diodos zener, si no tiene te lo paso, saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2018)

Lo mediste pero tiene 8v en emisor? mediste la tensión etre los extremos del  zener?
Esa tensión esta presente aunque este en std-by, porque es la que permite el encendido del televior asi que sin apagarlo mide la linea de los 8v, algo esta mal, puede ser una pista cortada, hay una R en el medio puede estar abierta, si no hay tensión de ningulo de los dos lados sigue hasta el transitor llega a el emisor, si no hay tensión en el emisor mide el colector, si alli no hay tensión sigue esa linea hasta el próximo transistor o resistencia y haz lo mismo

Miguelito tu planteas una búsqueda desordenada que no le dejara ninguna enseñanza, lo que estoy haciendo es para que tenga un método de búsqueda que le servirá para cualquier televisor, tu forma de hacerlo es sin orden y eso de verdad no es de un técnico de fuste, si a ti te sirve perfecto.


----------



## miguelangel86 (Dic 29, 2018)

Bueno,de un  primer momento a usted no le gustó la forma que comenté, pensé que podía opinar pero me doy cuenta que estoy equivocado, cada cometario que hago usted dice estás equivocado, tengo más de 30 años separando televisor y de este chasis aquí es una epidemia, pero no voy a intervenir más en este pots, saludos


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 30, 2018)

buenas noches Sres.
amigo estuve viendo la placa y en efecto es visible lo marrón de la placa entre el transistor Q802 y Q804 y también parte de la zona vertical cerca del Q101.
amigo Miguelangel agradezco mucho su intervención en el pots... no se moleste con pandacba no lo tome de manera personal recuerde que cada cual tiene diferente formas de hacer las cosas y enseñar a otros...
amigo Pandacba realizaré el paso a paso que me estas indicando... me pregunto si desconecto el transistor de la pata emisor- colector una por una y mido el voltaje?  saludo y una vez mas agradecido por su tiempo.


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 5, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigo pandacba!!!!
realice el paso a paso que me indico le informo que no hay voltajes, retire el diodo zener DZ807 8.2V lo medi a fuera y me indica 8.1V, la resistencia R824 3.3 ohms está ok, segui la linea y llega al emisor de transistor Q802 dicho transistor resisve 12V que viene de flybay y nunca está, para poder tener eso 12V tiene que activarse el flybay el pin 9, hice una prueba colocando todo al tv y al darle power oscila el flybay y llegar eso 12V por un instante, ya que queda el voltajes en +B sube y baja y tiene como un ruido en la parte del transformador chopper del lado del secundario..
Saludos y gracias por responder...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 5, 2019)

Lo que hay que ver es si cuando tienes los 12v (aunque sea por segundos) también tienes los 8V.
Si no los tienes prueba a levantar las patas 9 y 39 a la vez y sin que estas tengan conexión con el circuito, mide otra vez si aunque sea por segundos tienes los 8V.
También puedes desoldar una patilla de las bobinas L701 y L702 para no andar recalentando el circuito integrado.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2019)

No puede alimentarse del fly back, al momento del arranque ya que es necesario que el oscilador arranque para que lo haga el horizontal, por lo tanto debe recibir de otro lado una tensión para que inicie.
No se si se entiende, el horizontal solo puede proporcionar tensiones si el oscilador esta en marcha primero y entonces la única forma que reciba tensión es de la fuente cuando pasa de std by a funcionamiento


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 5, 2019)

Supongo que con los 3,3V se alimenta el oscilador. Con estos microprocesadores no me entero.
Lo que pasa es que sólo se comprobó la patilla 9 Y a la 39 también van los 8V. Sigue habiendo la posibilidad de que el Ic esté mal.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2019)

Verifica que en el pin 59 y el pin 61 esten presentes 3.3V


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 6, 2019)

Buenas noches amigo pandacba te comento que si tengo voltaje en los pines 59 y 61 es de 3.3V, con el amigo pinchavalvulas haré la sugerencia que me indica y le comento...
Saludos y agradecido por sus orientación..


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 6, 2019)

Amigo Lisandro. Tiene el diagrama del TV para analizarlo y darle unas sugerencias?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2019)

Por último verifica R407 que es de 1K0 de un lado debe tener 3V3 y del otro algo menos de 1V si no los tiene y la resistencia esta bien, la jungla definitivamente esta dañada, en este caso es jungla micro


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 7, 2019)

Subo el manual.
Y subo un esquema en bloques, para que se entienda el principio de funcionamiento de casi todos los televisores de trc.
Si hay que corregirlo me lo dicen, así quizás se podría usar como referencia para los aprendices.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2019)

Esta bien y esta mal....
Porque digo esto, ya que depende del fabricante como salir del std-by algunos lo hacen habilitando la tensión de la sección horizontal, otros interrumpen la señal al driver y los que llevan micro jungla eso lo realizan internamente


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 7, 2019)

Buenas noche pandacba y pinchavalvulas, te comento que hice una prueba le inyecte con una fuente de 9V, por donde recibe lo 9V entre transistor Q802 al emisor y C836 100uf/25 la resistentia R824 3.3 Ohmios eso es una sola línea y apareció el voltaje en los pines que se requiere, claro esa prueba fue sin el TV conectado al tomacorriente, pienso que esa línea no hay nada en corto, digame si hice mal solo queria saber si la línea que conduce los 8V había un componente malo, teniendo en cuenta que la L701 esta de un lado levantada que va al pin 9 pero le llegaban los 8V...
Saludo...
Hola amigo Moowalker aqui te envio el diagrama que me envió el amigo pinchavalvulas espero que me oriente.
saludo y agradecido por responder..


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2019)

No no paso nada esta bien, te fijaste lo último que te puse?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2019)

Y si dejas esos 9V aplicados y lo encendés a ver cómo reacciona ?


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 8, 2019)

Buen dias amigo pandacba hice tu sugerencia medi voltaje a la resistencia 407 del lado de entrada tiene 3.2V y la salida tiene 3.1V que se comunica con L401, la desconecte para medir la resistencia y me da un valor 1K...
Saludo..


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 16, 2019)

¿Provaste lo que te indicó Dosmetros?
Es práctica habitual en algunos talleres, para localizar averías.


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 16, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigo Pinchavalvulas!!!
No hice la sugerencia del amigo dosmetros, una pregunta eso 9V los produce el pin 9 del flayback que salen los +12V lo aisló para no provocar un corto...
Saludos y gracias...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 16, 2019)

Si no me equivoco no pasaría nada. Tienes que soldar la L701 y L702 si están sueltas, para descartar microjungla también.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 16, 2019)

Vamos de nuevo si esos 9V los produce el fly-back, como hace para arrancar cuando esta en std-by????


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 17, 2019)

Buen dias amigos pinchavalvulas, pandacba y dosmetros!!! 
Te comento que realice una prueba desconecte la FR402, FR403 y el tv no enciende, ya que en stambay siempre es tenido en +B 97.5V y cuando le daba encendido el voltaje subía y bajaba, ahora con esta prueba me di de cuenta que al darle encendido el voltaje aparece en +B 103V y no varia siempre fijo pero en los pines donde debo de tener 180V solo hay 102.5V, donde - 12V hay 0.0V, donde + 12V hay 0.0V, no se si estoy equivocado pero al parecer la avería puede estar en el circuito vertical...
Saludo y agradecido por su tiempo..


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 17, 2019)

Si quitas las FR402 y FR403 es normal que no tengas los +12V ni los -12V. Debes medir tensión directamente después de los diodos D402 y D403.
Para descartar el ic de vertical deberías dejarlo todo conectado y desoldar las patillas de alimentación del IC 301 (patillas 2 y 6 ).

Ten en cuenta que esas tensiones no sólo alimentan el circuito de vertical, también se utilizan para polarizar los transistores del circuito amplificador de video (placa del tubo) con los 9V, la zona del micro/jungla con los 8V e incluso los 5V del sintonizador se consiguen (con un regulador a base de transistor y zener) de los +12V.

Ahh y los 180V si no está oscilando el Q402 y funcionando el Horizontal no los tienes, tienes algo parecido al +B pues sale del mismo bobinado, por lo tanto ..... 102-103V.


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 17, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigo pinchavalvula!!!
Una pregunta entonce no hago la sugerencia que hizo el amigo dosmetros de inyectar lo 9V y darle a encender dígame...
saludos y gracias...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 17, 2019)

Por probar se puede, por unos segundos para ver que pasa.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2019)

lisandroaray dijo:


> donde debo de tener 180V solo hay 102.5V,


La fuente no genera 180V, ese voltaje es generado por el fly-back y solo aparecen cuando enciende el horizontal
Pone los 9V externos, debería arrancar, luego podes quitarlos porque se hace cargo el fly-back de esa tensión


----------



## miguelangel86 (Feb 2, 2019)

Amigo como como  veo que seguís con la falla, que paso si colocas los 9v exterior, el tv arranca el horizontal o no?


----------



## SmartTecVzla (Jun 15, 2021)

Tuve un caso hoy con un TV 14 cyberlux Chasis 34BI en el que este no encendía pero si había luz de Standby con ruido eléctrico.
En mi caso estaba presente la luz de Standby y hacia ruidos eléctricos, la causa del ruido eran dos electroliticos inflados y uno explotado en el area del flyback (uno de 47uF a 160 V, otro de 33uF a 160V y uno de 1uF a 160V) que estaba fuera de valor (creo que estaba seco) porque el multimetro no lo media ni si quiera fuera de la MB, aunque si estaba presente la luz de standby el tv no hacía el encendido al darle power, los voltajes estaban presentes, al momento que remplacé los electroliticos se fue el ruido eléctrico, el tv prendió pero sin imagen y de una se apago y el led empezó a parpadeaba de manera constante.

Así que empiezo a revisar y el pulsador de power estaba funcionando al hacer la prueba en modo diodo ( pitando al ser pulsado) mas éste a veces pitaba y otras no, solo al retirar la soldadura del pulsador para retirarlo y cambiarlo por otro (desconfiando del pulsador) me di cuenta que las lineas estaban rotas y así que solo hice los puentes correspondientes y encendió el TV pero con unos 5 min en funcionamiento se apagó otra vez y el led quedó parpadeando constantemente de nuevo, reviso los voltajes en flyback y están ausentes los voltajes de +12 y - 12V, encontré a GND el pin de los +12V y el - 12V, busco el diagrama y ubico los componentes involucrados en esos dos voltajes, mido resistencias y están ok con su valor correspondiente, mido diodos y estan ok y veo los condensadores y están bien fisicamente, al revisar las soldaduras las veo quebradas, retiro estaño y saco los condensadores, los mido por fuera y todo ok (cargan y descargan) veo los contactos un poco oxidados y los limpio con una lija y los resoldo en placa con estaño nuevo, vuelvo a medir ya no estan a GND esas Lineas del Flyback.

Luego de retirar los condensadores ya no están a GND, vuelvo y soldo los condensadores ya limpios sus terminales y con estaño nuevo conecto a la red eléctrica y mido los voltajes en los condensadores y ya vuelven a estar presente los +12 y - 12 V con la diferencia que el en diagrama aparece que deben haber
+ 12v pero hay + 13v y los - 12 conecto todo como va y enciendo y ahora el tv si enciende con imagen y mantiene el funcionamiento normal y el led de standby dejo de parpadear... lo dejo encendido por varios minutos y todo correcto, ya prende y apaga a mi voluntad cada vez que se le indica a través del pulsador de power on, fue un caso en mi experiencia algo raro, porque cuando retire los condensadores no estaban en corto, los retiré porque la resistencia y el diodo involucrado en esa linea estaban ok y solo iba a retirarlos para cambiarlos por otros electroliticos (ya que a veces se desvalorizan por estar secos).

Pero al retirarlos me di cuenta que en los terminales de los mismo había oxidación, así que pensé en falso contacto o mala conducción eléctrica, por ese motivo limpie los terminales de los condensadores y la base donde van soldados, lije la pista y reestañe y los volví a soldar recuperando los voltajes y solucionando esta falla de led parpadeante (en mi caso) que apareció luego de solucionar lo del ruido eléctrico en el area del Flyback, una vez solucionado los voltajes de 12 y - 12 y el problema de las lineas rotas del power on este enciende y el led de standby dejo de parpadear.


Esto solo pude lograrlo gracias a que en este hilo postearon el diagrama de éste modelo, no se si sea tu caso colega pero podrias guiarte y talvez llegar a solucionar tu caso.


----------



## SmartTecVzla (Jun 16, 2021)

*s*aludos colegas, quería adjuntarles las imagenes pero como estoy desde el móvil seleccionó las fotos mas no se ven en la publicación, espero que el colega logre solucionar su caso, acá estoy con el TV a prueba y volvió a la vida. Exitos y bendiciones desde Rubio Venezuela.


----------

